# Williamsburg, IA CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## estheticmasque (May 23, 2007)

I was there last week with my sister. They seemed really well stocked with eyeshadow and pigments I really didnt check out the rest but they had ALOT.

From what I can remember

Eyeshadows
aquavert
waternymph
mancatcher
overgrown
ingenue blue
black tied
coppering
stars n rockets

alot more...i just can't remember

pigments
blue storm
lovely lily
nightlight
pastorale
azreal blue
golders green
shimmertime
sunpepper
pinked mauve
golden lemon
dark soul

they also had holiday sets
lipglosses
shadesticks

boudoir hues quad.

hope that helps


----------



## JGmac (Sep 4, 2007)

They had a couple new quads in (Corps de Colour, Take Wing), Entremauve pigment (with frost, night light, and that blue one), brow sets, some new shadows (easily two dozen shadows total), and a couple new blushes.

Otherwise, same stuff.


----------



## JGmac (Nov 23, 2007)

NEWS:  They have Lightscapade!  I bought it for 10% off $17.25 - a steal!

They also have new shadows (including C-shock stuff, but only one Bang On Blue) and a couple Novel Twist palettes.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 28, 2007)

hey...other than what JGmac found...anyone checked this out this past week?  or is anyone going within the next week?  can you please post what's there.  i'm debating on taking a little road trip to celebrate my finals being over (well not really since i'll still have 2 open-book take-homes...but the pressure-cooker time-limited ones will be over).  i want to know if there's anything good that might make it worth the 3+ hour drive.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 3, 2007)

anyone been there lately?!  i'm getting antsy...MAC is a drug i must have it!


----------



## Anita (Dec 10, 2007)

Does the MAC stuff at this CCO sell out quickly? I am living north of Seattle right now and at our CCO the MAC stuff sells quickly when they get a shipment. I will be moving to Cedar Rapids in a week. I hope they still have Bang on Blue when I get there!


----------



## JGmac (Dec 10, 2007)

Not really - I haven't been back since Thanksgiving, but usually items stay on the shelf for at least a few weeks.


----------



## meland2lilones (May 18, 2008)

anyone been recently?? my mom lives near there and im thinking of sending her there with a list before she comes to visit. thanks for the help!!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

i was there november 1. they do have quite a bit of MAC stuff, i was rushed because my husband was getting antsy so i just got a plushglass.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

anyone been lately?
im going to try to go this weekend - will be near there visiting my husband's family for xmas. but i know he will complain about doing to the outlet mall! esp. the weekend before christmas! oh well, im going to try anyway.


----------



## shylittleviolet (Apr 20, 2009)

I was there this last Saturday, and they didn't have much new stuff since I was there at this time last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What they did have:

Slimshines: long-stem rose, funshine, gentle simmer, ultra-elegant
heatherette: sock hop & 1 other i can't remember (prob. bonus beat)
warmed & light flush msf's
all the natural/shimmer msf's
pastorale, aire-de-blu, azreal blue, viz-a-violet, cocomotion, jardin aires
several n/p
holiday e/s palettes, can't remember collex's but they were silver and red
springsheen, spaced out, x-rocks blushes
tread gently, take a hint, warm smile tendertones
starflash e/s: grand entrance, go, plus others i can't remember
electroflash e/s (mineralized e/s duos): family silver, love connection, two to glow
and still the same old e/s they had before: moonbathe collex, rose blanc, rite of spring, etc.

Bobbi Brown: violet palette, lip shimmer trios, brush sets, and some other palettes (not bridal).
no cocoa mauve set or any of the e/s palettes.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone been here this year yet? I'm considering going next week and want to have an idea of what they have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bumping. Stoked I scored MAC St Germain lipstick and VG Nicki gloss today. They also had Vino and Magenta lip pencils.


----------

